# What does your dog do that's hilarious?



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Post things your dog does that's funny- I'll start

My bully Is a blanket thief.He will grab the blanket off of you while you are asleep And if you take the blanket- he will make do with anything- pillow, couch, sock, tshirt. 

My GSD will bring a toy to you even if you sleep. If you are asleep- he will put all the toys on the bed next to you. He also smacks ppl with his paw if he wants Attention and plays fetch by himself.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah this is good Fredie, ok here goes, 

Phoenix chases his tail and brings his toys to you, then when you go to grab it he runs off, is a game I played with him as a pup and now he just does it.

Orion thinks he is still 5 lbs and flops on you for attention, literally, he also plays catch with himself, lol, and feels the needt o elminate anything in our backyard except the trees and grass, lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol that's funny
I wish my dog chases tails

I got a good one- onyx can turn the door knob- now we lock the doors at all times to make sure he stays in. 
Blue can open the door to come inside.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko does the butt tuck boogie every evening when I come home and has knocked the Christmas tree down on more then one occasion. Also, when I run around the house to kinda play with the cats he will chase me, and when I sit down he leaps into the air and lands in my lap. All 47 lbs of him. LOL!!

Dogs do some funny stuff. LOL at dogs and blankets as well as doggie toy thieves. 

This thread is awesome. PS


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol thats funny


----------



## pfluffy (Dec 14, 2010)

Sophie will play with her toys by herself. She looks like a cat chasing a ball of yarn !! She throws them in the air and bats them around and chases them. It's very cute ..

When that doesn't cut it for her, she will chuff and put her paw on you to play with her.

She does the 60 pound lapdog thing too . When she is corrected and i reassure her all was again, she climb up on my lap and curl up!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Post things your dog does that's funny- I'll start
> 
> My bully Is a blanket thief.He will grab the blanket off of you while you are asleep And if you take the blanket- he will make do with anything- pillow, couch, sock, tshirt.
> 
> My GSD will bring a toy to you even if you sleep. If you are asleep- he will put all the toys on the bed next to you. He also smacks ppl with his paw if he wants Attention and plays fetch by himself.


I am jealous I bet your GSD is a fetchin machine lol

Bernie doesn't really do anything funny besides getting on his back and rubbing it all over the ground with all four legs up in the air.

Last night he did this which was hilarious, he was so tired from playing with our friends dogs earlier in the day.I am assuming that he was trying to cover his face or eyes so he could sleep because the light was on and my wife and I were talking too loud lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahaha I got a nice pic
Gimme a sec


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Playing with the rope. Lol
Btw best rope I have hadthat lasted was 6 bucks- a 15 ft boat rope.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

He is so compact  what a pretty dog lol I cant get Bernie anything that can break apart hell shred it like a surgeoun and possibly swallow it. Even Nylabones he carefully disects and starts chipping away. Ropes don't last, tennis balls dont last either.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you--

Nothing last but this is the most durable- i had it for 8 months and it doesn't shred


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

8 months is a long time dude. I give Bernie one of them fancy pet ropes and it would be gone in 20-30 mins completely. I gotta give that rope a try lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg David, that pic of Bernie is too cute, Penny used to cover her face when she slept, lol.

Freddie - hahaha lovin that pic of the rope toy, he loves it 

Right now Krusher and Orion are amusing themselves in the living room floor, driving me crazy, lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave- as long as u watch him he will be good with the rope
It's way stronger and comes long- you can cut it up to shorter lengths


Tye
Blue is a trip I got some funny pics of him


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hehehe Blue is awesome, I love the expression on his face, reminds me of Orion


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> omg David, that pic of Bernie is too cute, Penny used to cover her face when she slept, lol.
> 
> Freddie - hahaha lovin that pic of the rope toy, he loves it
> 
> Right now Krusher and Orion are amusing themselves in the living room floor, driving me crazy, lol


Thank you Bernie is proud to be compared to penny cakes..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ty
I gotta find this super funny pic I'll post it soon


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, hug Bernie for me, love that you call her that, noone calls her that


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

rofl lmaooooo Freddie that is great


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol Ty
They are such doofuses


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marley does this thing when you give him scratches or pats where he says, "Oh yea oh oh!" loll and he stomps his back feet. It's so funny.



He also really likes to get sun on his belly









Dosia likes to stick his head under water and blow bubbles


----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine chases a laser light and sleeps on his back with all four paws straight up...

he also sticks his tongue out when you try to take pictures of him....


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Gnarley makes his blanket in to a little ball than uses it as a pillow. Then since he took the blanket layla sits on him to stay warm!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great pics guys -

Krystal - Dosia blows bubbles under water !? Lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea it's so funny. It reminds me of how little kids make bubbles in milk with a straw  
He does this weird snorting thing when his head is under and it makes huge bubbles. I'll try to video it


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Currently, Badger is infatuated with intercepting my "stream" in the bathroom, if you know what I mean Hilarious...sorta, but the interruption is unpleasant LOL!! I have to watch it when I get out of the shower too, he's just at the right height to cause damage It's not a toy, and I'm beginning to believe there is something Freudian going on here


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Yea it's so funny. It reminds me of how little kids make bubbles in milk with a straw
> He does this weird snorting thing when his head is under and it makes huge bubbles. I'll try to video it


Haha
Def get a video



Saint Francis said:


> Currently, Badger is infatuated with intercepting my "stream" in the bathroom, if you know what I mean Hilarious...sorta, but the interruption is unpleasant LOL!! I have to watch it when I get out of the shower too, he's just at the right height to cause damage It's not a toy, and I'm beginning to believe there is something Freudian going on here


hahaha funny 
Better watch out


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Whenever Kane gets excited, he frantically looks around for the nearest toy. I can almost see him screaming in his mind I NEED A TOY I NEED A TOY I NEED A TOY.

When I sit down on the couch, he doesn't lay down next to me, his favorite spot is wedged in behind me and the couch, lol. He will literally push and wedge and wiggle himself in between my back and the couch.

In the winter, he loves the feel of static on his fur, so he'll purposefully rub his body along our suede couch and the felt blanket and then start snorting and reverse sneezing, he gets so excited, haha. I'll have to get a video of it.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Whenever Kane gets excited, he frantically looks around for the nearest toy. I can almost see him screaming in his mind I NEED A TOY I NEED A TOY I NEED A TOY.
> 
> When I sit down on the couch, he doesn't lay down next to me, his favorite spot is wedged in behind me and the couch, lol. He will literally push and wedge and wiggle himself in between my back and the couch.
> 
> In the winter, he loves the feel of static on his fur, so he'll purposefully rub his body along our suede couch and the felt blanket and then start snorting and reverse sneezing, he gets so excited, haha. I'll have to get a video of it.


Lol

My dogs fight the swiffer, broom and vac


----------



## gixxerific (Jan 14, 2011)

Lucy bounds around like a deer/rabbit/frog (hard to explain) it's rather funny. 

A weird thing she does is sometimes sleeps with her eye's just barely open, so you can see her looking at you but she is asleep.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Kimba does 1/2 to 3/4 spins in the air when i first get home or a visitor rocks up followed by a tap dance routine in between until she get greeted mixed up with some vocals here and there. 

And the usual APBT thing of running around like a clown and constantly looking back to make sure your watching the show.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beastley learned how to open the dryer and he brings the clothes to me. I think he feels I don't fold the clothes in a timely manner. However, he never brings me the socks. I find them in pile in his bedroom.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

^^^ lol

Heres my boy with laundry -


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

OK.. its embarassing...

If you don't let Edward out of his kennel right away.. He does loud sighs, and sits up and down with bumping allll over the kennel then he will lay down and lick the front door of the kennel making breathing and groan noises... seriously...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> OK.. its embarassing...
> 
> If you don't let Edward out of his kennel right away.. He does loud sighs, and sits up and down with bumping allll over the kennel then he will lay down and lick the front door of the kennel making breathing and groan noises... seriously...


Lol.
Mine make the same moans sometimeS . It's hilarious


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> OK.. its embarassing...
> 
> If you don't let Edward out of his kennel right away.. He does loud sighs, and sits up and down with bumping allll over the kennel then he will lay down and lick the front door of the kennel making breathing and groan noises... seriously...


Lol.
Mine make the same moans sometimeS . It's hilarious


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love when I am playing fetch with Vendetta either at the beach or in the snow and drops her ball in the sand or the snow and then proceeds to dig for it like it is a lost treasure. She will stop mid digging look at with this gooy look on her face then start to dig again. Once she comes up with it she walks around like she uncovered gold or something. It is fun to watch unless the wind is cold and you feel like you are freezing to death.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, Kane does the same thing! Sometimes I think he drops it on purpose just so he can unbury it, haha.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh Vendetta is doing it on purpose it is part of the game but on cold days it is NOT fun. Also she watches the ball as it flies through the air this one time there were eagles flying over head she started watching them instead and ran off the side of the road and rolled in the ditch...that was funny.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Harlow gets excited and runs a marathon around the couches, up the hall way and back, he`ll then run to me, jump up and down and around in circles and take off again. His run is so funny, he flails his front paws and tucks his butt.


----------



## gixxerific (Jan 14, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> lol, Kane does the same thing! Sometimes I think he drops it on purpose just so he can unbury it, haha.


Funny and true of my Maya. They sure can be clowns.:woof:


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

My puppy Alexa has now decided that the outdoor cat should play more...so she chases her (not actually chasing, more like bouncing with her tail wagging) until the cat turns around then she will stop, or my cat bops her on the nose. My cat is very dog-friendly so she comes up and rubs against my legs, then on Alexas nose...it was too funny, she got this look like "what do i do?." then the tail came across her face and you just saw the thought "ohhhh nip the tail" so everytime the tail would come around, Alexa would nip it....was the funniest thing.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

*Could someone please help me?*

Pandora was wondering how one of her pups made it inside the computer. Ha ha


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

*Here we go*

This is the photo I meant to use


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

When Bruno is mad at me, he will dump his food out onto the floor,and toss his dish into the back of his kennel.
He also will do a kangaroo hop for treats. :3


----------



## Zoes mama (Oct 11, 2010)

Zoe will jump in your lap and then climb up on your shoulder!! Its to funny! There is a picture in my album of her sitting on my husbands shoulder while he was checking his emails!


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

My dag Luna thinks shes a lap dog and sits in my lap and whines when you dont pet her so shell make it a point that she is there and you need to pay attetion to her.

My bully Gage, every morning he wakes up my 13 year old sister and licks and and litterally jumps on her till she wakes up. ((We have bunk beds)) One morning we switched beds coz our 6 year old sisters REFUSES to sleep by her self and Carlie(teh 13 yearold) hates her, so anyway i slept there. Well Gage comes i like every morning exicted to wake up Carlie, he jumped on the bed and started licking and jumping on me when i talked and brought my head out of the covers he slowly got off the bed and went to the door and started to whine like i had hurt him. hes was uoset i wasnt carlie. Carlie moved around on the tp bed and he whined louder and carlie got down and he was so happy haha it was funny  <3


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty Girl is the only one of my dogs who even remotely does anything funny.Whenever she wants to get the kids attention to pet her,she'll get up in their face and snort like a pig until they do.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lily will watch me eat, lick her lips & pretend to chew. She just started doing this out of the blue - lol

Lex will stomp his foot at me to get attention - usually if I have food. 

There are many but these are just few I could think of on the spot :roll:


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 3, 2012)

*what doesn't ammy whammy do thats hillarious*

besides being a todler and jumping in bed right in the middle and then fighting me for my pillow, i swear she wins i end up with just enough for my face.

on the couch she likes to snuggle, and if your face is in the way of her suggling you...oh well, in her mind you can breathe through her.

the silent but deadlies are also her specialty! but those are only hilarious when her back end is aimed at someone else, and sometimes she stinks her own self out looking around for who could have done such a thing as she moves to a new spot.

best of all is when she talks in her sleep, making the silliest sounds, but shell stop when everyone gets quiet to listen to her.

she is no longer terrified of squeaker toys but that was a hoot for a good while!!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 3, 2012)

Zoes mama said:


> Zoe will jump in your lap and then climb up on your shoulder!! Its to funny! There is a picture in my album of her sitting on my husbands shoulder while he was checking his emails!


that is soo sweet! my little girl thinks she the size of one of those purse pups, and a human child, and she puts her arms up on me so i pick her up and she nuzzles her face between my neck and shoulder liek a child and it calms her down, at the vet the techs asked what i was gonna do when she got bigger...still not sure, shes 33lbs and still doing it, guess imma have to get stronger lol


----------



## Buddhasmommy (Aug 23, 2012)

Buddha trips himself constantly while chasing his tail. When he finally catches it, he sits on his butt, hind legs in the air and chews it until he loses balance and topples over lol.

Another thing is when he's mad at you he huffs and puffs and turns his back on you and completely ignores you

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

Tootsie (RIP) was a chocolate lab and I would tell her to smile and she would bare here teeth in a smile. If I had something she wanted she would smile at me trying to be all cute!

My mom has a miniature daushaund (sp). My family is big into hunting. Each year when our garage is full of deer, waiting to be skinned and the meat cut off...Squirt (dog) will jump up and bite onto one of the deer and hang on! When my dad is finished cutting what he wants, he will cut off a foot that is bigger/longer than her and she'll drag it around and won't let anyone touch her or the foot.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Tyson lays out on his stomach and does this lil swim crwl thing its funny weird and yet cute.And he loves to get on the back of my 5yr bully back and just sit I know Caprie gets mad but she just looks @me like please get your pup lol.


----------



## PitBullm0m (Dec 5, 2012)

Thinks she's a lapdog & chases her tail (think that's a breed thing )








Just something about a stream of water especially the water hose. 








Sleeps on back- or just whichever way her lil body lands








Hates vacuums, hair dryers, blenders lol








If there's a blanket or anything not flat-she'll dig & move it until it fits her standard...(not sure what it is lol)

Digs her head into the couch, bed, blankets & snorts/sneezes- I think for eye boogers?

When we sleep at least one part of her HAS to be on me or at least touching me 








Sleeps with her eyes just a little open sometimes

Chases lights and shadows (compulsively) also the mouse on any given monitor
View attachment 13518


Pounces like a cat on me, our other doggy, food, toys. Lol. I'd almost bet she's part cat

When we wake up or get home she goes into froggy mode -drags her legs & playfully growls at us

Follows me everywhere doesn't matter how many times I'm only going to a diff room for a millisecond - if I get up she'll wake up from a deep sleep

On a walk.. We can take her leash off & she'll look back if she doesn't hear us

There's def never a dull moment

-Tina

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

Lacy Lou my Amstaff has allergies mostly in spring and fall. That's when I ask her if she wants a Benedryl. She gets all excited and hops around, stomping her feet until I give it to her. She also does the "butt scoot boogie" after , and can really get going. Lacy also gets really excited when I just tell her "I'm thinking of HMMMMM". She can't wait until whatever it is that I am going to say. She will stand there and stomp her feet in antisipation. It's really funny, but like a bull in a china shop if she doesn't wait. She will let you know if you have taken too long for her.upruns: She is also a "lap baby", and when she jumped on me one night actually gave me a fist sized hematoma on my abdomen and bruised my large intestine and colon in my left side about 8 months ago. It took about 6 months to heal. So I try not to let her jump on me so much anymore. She has to go to the side now. Lacy was also raised with cats, so when I ask her to lay down, she pounces down! It's so funny to watch. Bella my bullboxer has learned pretty simply to sneeze on command now. She's pretty good at it. And when she eats she makes this kind of grumbling talking noise that sounds so funny! I laugh every time. When I had my chesapeke Ruby, I would ask her if she was cold, and even if she wasn't, she would shake and chatter her teeth. That was funny! I just love the pics and stories on this post. They really are funny! :woof:


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Jaxx will steal socks. He will find them in the laundry room, and hide them under the love seat. No idea why. And its only socks. I caught him muzzling through the laundry bin, dug through some shirts/pants and grabbed a sock. He doesnt chew or rip them. Just hides them. I came home once and there were 5 socks of various types under the love seat.:angeldevi


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

My dog will hope up on the bed when I make it. As the sheet is up in the air and I am fluffing it to make it right. He will then lay quietly like I do not know that he is there, and can not see the big lump under the sheet


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko is infatuated with cat beds. He ignores his own big beds to lay in the cats bed.


----------



## China2012 (Nov 26, 2012)

Lol my bull chases me around the apartment with a stolen sock lol








China girl


----------



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

My Koda scratches his back on the tree it's so funny to watch him and he howls while doing so! 
And champ the newest member plays with our kitten and as soon as there done they both go inside his kennel and champs lays with his booty right on diamond then the 2 are KO'd for the day lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

ok ill let the video show u... but she is obsessed with scratchin her back against the bed.... lol.....

http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/1237/zf9uttlddzzzksqepvgapx.mp4


----------

